# Due on the 7th



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 3 yr old myotonic doe that is due on the 7th. She successfully kidded a single last year with no intervention and he was healthy. She is bagging up but today I noticed when she got up off the dog bed in the barn a thick red discharge in a pile of her poo, I am assuming she pushed it out of her when pooping. It was maybe the size of a quarter.

Is this normal or should I be in panic mode?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I should add that she is eating drinking and acting normal otherwise


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not the best pics sorry. The first is a close up of where she was laying.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep a close watch on her.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> I would keep a close watch on her.


For an emergency or just labor lol. I can handle labor. Having a panic attack regarding emergency. Watching her like a hawk


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either really. I think there have been people on here who have seen a little blood and the goat went on to have a normal birth on due date.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree with @ksalvagno watch her. Can you feel kid movement at all? If so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

mariella said:


> I agree with @ksalvagno watch her. Can you feel kid movement at all? If so I wouldn't worry.


Yes we have movement


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That is great you have movement. That means things are probably ok. As long as you don't see any more blood I think she'll be fine. Perhaps it's like what happens with some people? Some women, before they give birth will have some blood. This is due to the cervix softening and losing the plug. I don't know if it's the same for goats though. I have never personally experienced this with any of my does before, but it sounds like she is fine. 

Good luck! Hopefully, she will have very uneventful kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The due date you have is it 145 days or 150 days? if it's 150-days watch for babies today!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

mariella said:


> The due date you have is it 145 days or 150 days? if it's 150-days watch for babies today!


It's 150. Just checked her she's just looking at me like I'm nuts


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Are your eyes bloodshot and your hair in tangles yet? If not you have 3 days....lol ....doe code


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Are your eyes bloodshot and your hair in tangles yet? If not you have 3 days....lol ....doe code


I'm pretty good as of now I've learned over the past couple years that they will drop them when they're ready


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

My doe that's due Thursday had a small bit of brown goo on her backside yesterday. Today she had maybe the same thing, her tail was a little sticky in one spot. I need to go back out since feeding time is over and check her out. But we still don't have any udder filling and ligs feel fairly tight lol. We're at 147 right now with her. 

They'll do it when they feel like it lol. I pretty much go out in the mornings, feel ligs and look at udders. IF ligs are hard I think "Not today". If I see progress I'll check in the afternoon. Otherwise they get a quick feel/look at evening feeding time too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Brown goo? Does it stink?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the goo had been on her a while, it could have discolored by the time you saw it.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This has got to be the most post legged I have a seen a pregnant doe nearing labor lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow! Lol. Defiantly getting closer. Down to the last few days!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you a happy healthy kidding! What type of buck is she bred to?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Our young myotonic. He is much more impressive standing. I just took this


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Keeping a close eye on her tonight she isn't as food oriented as she normally is


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

He's a handsome buck. I hope you get some sleep ....otherwise
Happy Kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey...GOOD LUCK WITH BABY/BABIES? I have myotonics..great little guys. If my girls give up the food..they usually bingo in 2 days. Beautiful pair. Cant wait to see what the kidds look like! Im so excited for you! :storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, very handsome boy! Her due date is tomorrow. Maybe she is being very nice and will go just on time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing today??


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nothing yet. Just a lot more docile then normal. Lots of laying around


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I did notice when I just checked on her some amber discharge. She has also developed a slight prolapse when laying down, Goes away when she gets up. Last year was her first kidding and she had a single. I’m guessing more then one this time


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I hope it's twin...what ever you want most


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not the most flattering photos but we are being a good doe code player here and are back to eating normal tonight lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She sure is posty legged! Hopefully this is a good sign. I don't always believe the stopping eating before Kidding because I have a doe who nibbled between each of her trips as they were being delivered.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I know. I’ve never had one get this post legged. Hard to believe she is a show winner by looking at her legs here lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We have our amber goop lol. Should be soon


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! can't wait to see them. What a handsome pair they make.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo!(dance) Good luck. Happy kidding!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Two healthy bucks weighing 4.8 and 5.7


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Congratulations on the two handsome little guys! I'm partial to black goats so I'd be in heaven.....love the belly bands on them!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do t know if it will stay but loving the color of these guys


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yahoo(dance)Congratulations! They are both very handsome little guys! Beautiful coloring!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay! So glad there were no issues after the initial bloodyou noticed


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL BABIES! CONGRATS ON DOUBLE BUCKS!! How is mom? How are you? Hope you bothare good & relaxing!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay!!! Congrats!! Love that great color!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> BEAUTIFUL BABIES! CONGRATS ON DOUBLE BUCKS!! How is mom? How are you? Hope you bothare good & relaxing!


Mom is doing fabulous. This is her second litter and she is an absolutely fabulous mother never missing a beat. Worth her weight in gold


----------

